# Lian Li PC-9F Front USB3.0



## Nobbi (3. Februar 2011)

Hallo,

vor kurzem habe ich mir das Lian Li PC-9F gekauft, unter anderem wegen der Front USB 3.0 Anschlüsse. Nur kann ich die USB3.0 Anschlüsse nicht ohne weiteres anschließen. 

Als Mainboard habe ich mir AsusP8P67 bestellt was zwei Interne und zwei Externe USB3.0 Anschlüsse hat. Die Gehäuse Front USB kann ich aber nicht am Internen USB-Anschluss des Mainboards anschließen weil es ein anderer Anschluss ist(siehe link). Dieser Anschluss scheint mittlerweile Standard zu sein weil ihn alle Hersteller(Asus, Gigabyte, Asrock) als Schnittstelle für USB3 Frontanschlüsse auf ihren Mainboards verbauen.

Mainboardanschluss:
Bild: unbenanntamvr.jpg - abload.de

   Gehäusestecker:
Lian Li PW-IE5V850 I/O-Panel - USB 3.0

   Um das Gehäusefront-Panel mit dem Board verbinden zu können brauche ich also entweder einen Adapter oder ein anderes Panel, weil ich nicht vorhabe die Kabel durchs Gehäuse zu legen und sie hinten am Mainboard I/O-Schield anzuschließen weil ich dann ja nur zwei USB3.0 Anschlüsse habe. 

  Hat Caseking eine Möglichkeit so etwas zu besorgen? Bei Asus habe ich schon nachgefragt, leider konnte die mir keine zufriedenstellende Antwort geben. Bei Lian Li habe ich es auch versucht, leider kommen meine E-Mails bei denen nicht an die scheinen ein Problem mit dem Mail Postfach zu haben. Wäre super Nett wenn Caseking da was machen könnte. Die nachfrage nach solchen Adaptern oder dergleichen wird in Zukunft bestimmt zunehmen da es sich um eine neue Norm handelt.

  Gruß
  Nobbi

   P.S. wenn es keinen Adapter oder ein neues anderes Frontpanel gibt würde ich mich auch mit einer Box wie sie z.B. beim Asus P8P67 Deluxe oder beim AsRock Extrem6 beiliegt zufriedengeben. Einzel zu kaufen gibt es die noch nicht.


----------



## Oliver (3. Februar 2011)

Hallo Nobbi,

vielen Dank für deine Anfrage, ich frage nach, ob es einen derartigen Adapter irgendwo gibt oder dieser bald erhältlich sein wird.

Gruß,
Oliver


----------



## Oliver (4. Februar 2011)

Hallo Nobbi,

ich habe gute Neuigkeiten: Wir werden demnächst vermutlich einen solchen Adapter anbieten können. 

Gruß,
Oliver


----------



## Nobbi (4. Februar 2011)

Saugeil, Dankeschön! Bitte direkt eine Nachricht an mich senden, wenn sie da sind. Was werden die Teile den voraussichtlich kosten?

   Gruß
  Nobbi


----------



## Nobbi (22. Februar 2011)

Hallo,

gibt es schon Neuigkeiten wann die Adapter eintreffen werden?

  Gruß
  Nobbi


----------



## Nobbi (15. März 2011)

Hallo, Lian Li hat ja mittlerweile einen solchen Adapter im Sortiment  Lian Li Industrial Co., Ltd.  ab wann kann man diese bei Caseking kaufen?


----------



## Caseking-Nils (15. März 2011)

Hallo Nobbi,

da wir die Sachen über Container erhalten und nicht per Luftpost wird es noch ein wenig dauern. Bestellen können wir Sie _jetzt_ noch nicht. Sobald Sie aber in unseren Bestelllisten auftauschen, wird es auch geordert. 

Termine habe ich demnach auch noch keine.

Gruß
Nils

EDIT

Ende Mai werden wir sie wohl bekommen!


----------



## ile (21. März 2011)

Was ist eigentlich mit dem 9F an sich los. Das ist nirgends lieferbar. Wann kommt das wieder rein? Wollte demnächst 2 davon kaufen.


----------



## Caseking-Nils (21. März 2011)

Die kommen erst Anfang April wieder zu uns rein.

Gruß
Nils


----------



## Caseking-Nils (4. Mai 2011)

Hallo,

leider lassen die Lian Li Sachen noch auf sich warten, allerdings gibt es jetzt eine Lösung von In Win:

Caseking.de » Kabel/Adapter » Daten Kabel/Adapter » USB Kabel/Adapter » IN WIN USB 3.0 Kabel intern zu extern

Das dürfte für die meisten ja ausreichend sein.

Gruß
Nils


----------



## Nobbi (6. Mai 2011)

Danke für Deine Nachricht. Leider ist das Adapterkabel nur von 20Pol. Pfostenstecker auf *einen* USB3.0 Anschluss. Ich warte noch, so wäre ich nicht zufrieden, zumal der Lian Li Adapter auch nur 9,99€ kosten wird und für zwei Front USB3.0 ausgelegt ist.

  MFG 
  Nobbi


----------

